
Big Astronaut – Quick Wins with Backbone.js - bigastronaut
http://www.bigastronaut.com/blog/2014/quick-wins-with-backbone-js
======
AndyMaleh
This is a smart agile use of Backbone.js over more complex feature-rich
frameworks, such as Angular.js and Ember.js

